# Help with temporary shower setup.



## bill01 (Apr 12, 2012)

First thing take a garden hose and hook it to the washer and see how much water you can put down the drain by the ac. Not much you can do if that doesn't work.

I would not even mess with the cutting the pipe and running pvc from the washer. Get some hose tee connectors and put them on washing machine faucet . Run hose to your shower. You can get hoses used for RV that are rated for hot water but it will not matter if you turn the water off at the washer when you are done and can get by with garden hose.

could be dangerous trying to raise a shower up high enough to make the plumbing drain . Get a kiddie pool that has a drain or make your own drain with some tubing. A shower curtain and a some lumber to hold the head up and you are done. No code issues since you are not actually connecting to the plumbing.


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

bill01 said:


> First thing take a garden hose and hook it to the washer and see how much water you can put down the drain by the ac. Not much you can do if that doesn't work.
> 
> I would not even mess with the cutting the pipe and running pvc from the washer. Get some hose tee connectors and put them on washing machine faucet . Run hose to your shower. You can get hoses used for RV that are rated for hot water but it will not matter if you turn the water off at the washer when you are done and can get by with garden hose.
> 
> could be dangerous trying to raise a shower up high enough to make the plumbing drain . Get a kiddie pool that has a drain or make your own drain with some tubing. A shower curtain and a some lumber to hold the head up and you are done. No code issues since you are not actually connecting to the plumbing.



Well that sounds pretty easy. For the hose attaching to the washer faucet, is there anyway to send both hot and cold water through separate hoses, and then have some kind of mixing nobs that could be used to adjust temperature from the shower location?


----------



## bill01 (Apr 12, 2012)

You would need a tee on both the hot and cold line. I assumed you would be putting some form of valve at shower to control the temp. Find the cheapest mixer valve for showers you can find at the hardware store. There are adapters that convert garden hose thread to normal pipe thread the mixer valve would require. They key reason you want to use a mixer valve other than being able to easily control the temp is it also prevent scalding if someone flushes a toilet and the water pressure changes.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

go outside... set up a tarp as a privacy screen... use hoses to run the water out there.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

There is so much wrong with this, I can't even begin to lead you in the right direction. . . .


I think you need some help.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

wow do i agree with alan this is just not right....don't do it ...:yes:


----------



## Zefrik (May 1, 2012)

I am going to have to do something. I know it is weird. I have started working on it today. I got some lumber, built a platform that is 10in off the ground. I used 2x4s as a "curb". 3/4in ply 30x30 is now mounted on 2x4 legs with "L" brackets to support it. I found the drain for the wash and I have installed a tee to it and used a 2in pvc pipe as elbow as a drain. I have laid out a pvc liner in the pan and cut a small hole for the pvc elbow to slip into. I have a the elbow siliconed to the liner, and I am going to hang a shower curtain around the sides. All of the sides will have the shower curtain tacked to the curb except for the front. I am running a hose from a utility sink and attaching a sprinkler to the ceiling.:laughing:

Now I need a step stool and a safety bath mat, because the pvc liner is slippy. 

I need to figure out a way to treat the liner because it is for ponds and it says it promotes bacterial growth. That is not what I need.:no:

I will only be using the for about 10 months. By then I will get a real shower.:thumbsup:


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

Zefrik said:


> I am moving in to my grandmother's house for the summer and I need to setup a temporary shower in the basement for myself. I am only 17 so I don't have a lot of money to have someone install one.


Temporary + 17 years old + don't have a lot of money = take a shower in a big plastic container. After the shower, dump the water in the toilet. 

Here's some ideas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FC4nihIuKAM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXtW8dFTQBo

And finally, a shower with a nice view:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rng_ph4T78M

EDIT: Regarding the third video, if you connect the garden hose to the laundry tray's faucet, you can have a warm shower. :yes:

Good luck,
HRG


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

I almost started laughing about this tread it re mind's me of when I was 17.
Get a girlfriend and all is good.


----------



## oldhouseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

I love this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

Ravenworks said:


> I almost started laughing about this tread it re mind's me of when I was 17.
> Get a girlfriend and all is good.


Now I am amused with myself,get a MILF too


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

interesting thread = it would be WAY MORE interesting if there were PICS(hint hint).

i myself may be building a temp shower in my basement, for use while i redo the main bathroom.


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

Fix'n it said:


> i myself may be building a temp shower in my basement, for use while i redo the main bathroom.


I'm gonna park the RV by the backdoor during my K&B remodel.
Then I can cook out there too.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Alan said:


> There is so much wrong with this, I can't even begin to lead you in the right direction. . . .
> 
> 
> I think you need some help.


 
I guess you've never been 17 and had to spend a summer at grannys who only has a tub with no shower.

Nothing at all wrong with him trying to figure out how to take showers this summer without spending a lot of money.


Zefric, most basements have a floor drain somewhere. Can you rig up a shower curtain around it? If the floor slope to the drain is good enough that may be good enough to handle the water. If water strays you can get a tube of silicone caulk and seal down 4 lengths of regular 2x2 lumber to frame all the way around to keep the water contained to the drain area. It will hold up for the summer and the caulk will peel off pretty easily when you're done with your visit.

Tap into the hot & cold water supply at the washing machine using hose Tees as others have mentioned. Get some garden hoses at a garage sale and cut them down to the needed length to reach your shower. As far as rigging up valves and a shower head you can likely cobble something together with garage sale items. Even an old garden sprinkler head mounted upside down could work. I saw a house once that the basement shower head was the end of the copper tubing pinched together to form a narrow opening.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

jogr said:


> I guess you've never been 17 and had to spend a summer at grannys who only has a tub with no shower.


i did "EXACTLY" that. i got used to taking baths.


----------

